# kenmore dishwasher cut out, won't drain, no power



## jess1974 (Sep 12, 2010)

My dishwasher (kenmore portable 665.17849400) didn't complete it's cycle the other night. It sounded as though it had a lot of water in it, like water might come exploding out of it. But it seemed to be ok. But the next morning, the green "Done" light was not on. I opened it, and there were a couple of inches of water in the bottom of the dishwasher. It seemed like it had completely washed the dishes though. I did find one piece of plastic floating in the water. A few weeks earlier, the motor had been making a grinding noise, but after a week or two, it stopped. I hooked it back up, changed the electrical outlet it was plugged in (which was working when plugging in other appliances), and nothing. It doesn't seem to be receiving any power. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!! It is about 5 years old. Have had no problems other than a stuck open door latch once.


----------



## brice432 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Same problem*

I have the exact same issue. Any idea on the cause?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would suspect a door switch is bad


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You may have one or more problems: 
1) If the dishwasher uses the same drain as the sink, a clogged drain could be the problem. Check to see if water is bubbling in the sink while the dishwasher is running. Try using a drain cleaner or disassembling the pipes beneath the sink and cleaning them out manually.

2) Also if the dishwasher uses a hose to connect to the sink, the hose could be plugged or damaged. It’s not a bad idea to check this hose while you are under the sink. 


3) You can also check the dishwasher basket to see if it is clogged with food or hard water deposits. It’s not difficult to remove the basket, but it does require a gentle nudge and some patience. After you’ve carefully lifted the basket, you will be able to tell if that is the problem. You will be able to see and smell the materials that are blocking the drain. You can remove the debris by wiping down the parts, taking care not to bend or break them. Once the material has been removed and the basket reassembled, the dishwasher should drain properly. On the other hand, if the basket assembly looks and smells fairly clean, then this it is probably not the cause.

4) So then check the door latch which may be the problem. The door latch depresses the door switch when you close the door starting the dishwasher. If this is the problem it can be replaced.

5) Also at the same time check the door switch. The door switch is not a common problem but if you want to check it then you must first disconnect power from the dishwasher. Then open the door and separate the inner door from the outer door. Once separated, you should see the door switches on the outer door then remove the wires from it. Using your ohmmeter that is if you have one, check to see if you have continuity between the two terminals when you depress the switch, if there is no continuity the switch is bad and needs replacing. On most dishwashers there are two door switches that are just alike, check each one as described. Door switches can be purchased at most appliance stores just give them your model number or bring the part in to match it.


----------

